# wood elves cavalry list 2000



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

so i want to make a cavalry list so i want a list that can shoot shoot shoot and run rings round my opponents with practice of course so really i want a list witch is a challenge:crazy:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well if you're after a challenge then a wood elf cav list is about as much of one as you'll ever get. WE are pretty weak anyway, and if you want to sacrifice their heavier shooting for even more mobility that leaves you pretty light on actual damage output.

I would say you've got 2 possible lines of approach on this: either offensive or defensive. Offensive means you'll try to do more damage then the enemy, defensive means you'll be trying to stop the enemy picking up any VP and try to squeeze some kills of your own in somewhere. 

For offensive lists I would take a treeman ancient and a rare treeman, giving you march and shoot strangleroot plus some pretty good combat, backed up by glade riders, war hawk riders (mostly for combat- they're excellent at catching war machines or poor flanker-type units) and possibly wild riders, though being ItP means they'll get caught more then you'd like and give away easy VP. Eagles are always good in a WE army, and in this case they'd help to march block via true march block rules but also via sacrificial placing to force enemies to charge them and waste a turn on them (especially if you flee in an unhelpful direction and draw them off).

For a defensive list the first thing you need is a Lv4 weaver with the wand of wych elm and a singer with a scroll. That'll help you shut down most of the opponents magic (its magic missiles that really hurt WE).
Next you need to shut down enemy shooting: warhawks and eagles can go for war machines and scouting waywatchers are always helpful at taking on ranged units/warmachines but I think you'd find dryads to to be much more effective. A couple of units of ~8-10 marching straight towards a few units of ranged weapons (with a branchwraith with cluster of radiants to help with anti-magic) is very hard to stop, especially if you make good use of cover (or make the front unit immune to non-magical shooting).
... if you shut down enemy magic/shooting then its normally easy enough to avoid their combat blocks while you go fishing for easy VP (harder to keep the ItP units such as dryads clear, but at least they are quite cheap and will actually do some damage if caught).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cavalry lists struggle at 2k+ because people start throwing around things like dual abombs
or dual stanks.

At 2.4k, I find there are two musts. The first is a unit of 10 waywatchers. The second is a unit of 10 waywatchers. This gives you KB shooting to make merry hell with an enemy unit. Scout into range outside of arc of fire, then unleash kb shooting. These are the two single most expensive point usages in the army.

Other musts; Hail of Doom Arrow. Put it on a BSB, and with Asyendis Bane (as he loses his bow, QED he needs the bow to fire the arrow) and although you dont get the rerolls to hit with it, you still fire off on average 120pts worth of glade guard, hitting on 2s.

Your caster should ideally be a lifecaster with l4, moonstone teleport, and sitting in a unit of wardancers (youd be surprised how hard it is to kill this unit with regrowth and the ability to simply teleport to the othe side of the battlefield.) That keeps you 350 general alive.

With respect though, if you are asking for help in making a list when the choices are just so obvious, im not entirely sure you know enough to "run rings" around your opponent.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

vaz on youre last point i have not got the book yet and was just looking for ideas all the ideas posted seem really good and have been most helpful the one thing i was thinking tho was of having the sisters of twighlight on an eagle would they be any good


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sisters are good... but they compete for space with both a spellweaver and a treeman ancient, both of which are much better. My biggest problem with 2k WE lists is you can only fit 1 of spellweaver and ancient into the list, but even in larger games I think I would take a machine gun lord (highborn with bow of loren and arcane bodkins) before I took the sisters.

With my WE I used to run rings round people with fast cav... but my glade riders have long been unused now. I find it much easier to just play silly buggers with infantry instead. I normally use enough glade guard to pincushion many enemy units, starting with the fastest and weakest: I normally don't bother even attempting to hurt the 'deathstar' type units.
Smack the enemy around, slowing their advance as best you can and then, when you finally can't avoid them any longer either teleport away with moonstone or just march past them.

Its very hard to trap glade guard in combat: fast moving units are normally too weak to survive the hail of shots heading their way, while the units strong enough to survive the shooting are normally very slow. Since GG can back off 3" a turn you need to get very close to ensure the charge in your next turn... but that often gives the GGs a chance to just march 10" and getinto your flank, out of charge arc. Then if you turn to face they can march onward (so you are behind them) and then flee the charge... and should be far enough away to get away.
... either way you'll waste a good few turns and if one of your units is caught chances are its only ~130 lost VP.

I've played some really interesting games against WoC before, but never once has the game been decided by a unit of warriors or chosen... I'm not entirely sure that either has even managed to make combat against any WE unit that I haven't deliberately put there for them (either a sacrifice or a killer).
Eagles are the best unit in the WE book, mostly because of how cheap they are. If an enemy unit is boxing you in so you can't escape in a turn then sacrifice an eagle to force them to charge: even better is if you have 2 eagles blocking as then you can flee with the first and have nothing but another eagle for the enemy to redirect onto... allowing you to draw them their charge distance off into the flank and keep them facing the wrong way (otherwise you have to hold, waste one turn but with a combat reform they'll be facing back towards your army). 


Basically- if you are a sneaky bastard you'll do well with WE and don't need to use cav to avoid the enemy... it is just easier to do with cav, if you can keep them alive.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

alright thanks guys 
so my list will be somthing like
level 4 life moonstone teleport 
some way watchers 
bsb with bow of doom thing 
20 cavalry from core 
some eagles some eagle riders 
and some special cavelry or is this to much i will hopefully get the book tomorow


----------

